# Radio request - Future parents needed



## Mel

we're doing a feature on our Radio show on Monday morning about a Lesbian who is about to try to conceive and have a baby with her partner. As part of this feature we would love to talk to someone about future parents who can't conceive naturally, for what ever reason and wondered whether anyone be available from Fertility Friends?Please contact Anna or Vicki on 02476539209RegardsVicki RichardsBBC Coevntry & Warwickshire


----------

